# Mi presento



## Bubbolo (11 Agosto 2022)

Ciao a tutti, sono finalmente riuscito ad iscrivermi al forum.
Scrivo dalla Toscana e sono tifoso del Milan dall’età di 6-7 anni quando il Milan degli olandesi dominava 
Il nick name diciamo che identifica una mia caratteristica 
Dai che riparte il campionato!! Forza Milan!!


----------



## maxxxxi222 (11 Agosto 2022)

Ciao,

Approfitto di questo post per fare la stessa cosa.
Tifoso dal 93, la rosa più forte dell'era Berlusconi, quella della sciagurata finale con l'OM.

Sono stato un utente attivo del forum tanto tempo fa, dall'estate post Atene, quando sembrava dovesse arrivare Ronaldinho. Credo fosse su un altro dominio ed io avevo una diversa email.
Poi una pausa di un po' di anni, sino a quando ho ricominciato a seguirvi nell'estate del primo tentativo di "cessione", quella dei Galatioto, Gancikoff, Martinez e Kondogbia. Da allora vi leggo frequentemente ed ora il fanta del forum mi ha spinto ad iscrivermi di nuovo.

Apprezzo molto:
- la vastità degli argomenti trattati
- l'equilibrio e la non faziosità dei giudizi 
- la competenza nelle argomentazioni, anche in quelle che mi trovano in disaccordo 

Grazie per aver accettato l'iscrizione!


----------



## Devil man (11 Agosto 2022)

benvenuti!


----------



## Blu71 (11 Agosto 2022)

Benvenuti a tutti e due.


----------



## TheKombo (11 Agosto 2022)

Ciao a tutti,approfitto anch'io di questi topic per presentarmi.
Sono Marco, milanese e milanista da 40 anni.
Spero di condividere con voi tante gioie rossonere.....sempre Forza Milan.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (11 Agosto 2022)

Bubbolo ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono finalmente riuscito ad iscrivermi al forum.
> Scrivo dalla Toscana e sono tifoso del Milan dall’età di 6-7 anni quando il Milan degli olandesi dominava
> Il nick name diciamo che identifica una mia caratteristica
> Dai che riparte il campionato!! Forza Milan!!


Benvenuto Bubbolo


----------



## Blu71 (11 Agosto 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti,approfitto anch'io di questi topic per presentarmi.
> Sono Marco, milanese e milanista da 40 anni.
> Spero di condividere con voi tante gioie rossonere.....sempre Forza Milan.



Benvenuto.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (11 Agosto 2022)

maxxxxi222 ha scritto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Approfitto di questo post per fare la stessa cosa.
> Tifoso dal 93, la rosa più forte dell'era Berlusconi, quella della sciagurata finale con l'OM.
> ...


Ciao maxxxxi222. Auguri per il tuo ritorno , come una dolce scivolata alla Nesta


----------



## Le Grand Milan (11 Agosto 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti,approfitto anch'io di questi topic per presentarmi.
> Sono Marco, milanese e milanista da 40 anni.
> Spero di condividere con voi tante gioie rossonere.....sempre Forza Milan.


Benvenuto TheKombo!


----------



## Prealpi (11 Agosto 2022)

Benvenuti


----------



## marktom87 (11 Agosto 2022)

Ciao a tutti né approfitto pure io per salutare a tutti


----------



## Blu71 (11 Agosto 2022)

marktom87 ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti né approfitto pure io per salutare a tutti



Benvenuto.


----------



## marktom87 (11 Agosto 2022)

Grazieeeeee


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Agosto 2022)

Ma non abbiate paura !
Benvenuti


----------



## morokan (11 Agosto 2022)

benvenuti


----------



## folletto (11 Agosto 2022)

Benvenuti!

ma siete evoluti o non?
Che ne pensate del payroll e dei Singer?
E di Paolo Maldini?
Sapete che dovete dimostrare di non essere degli infiltrati?



scherzo…….buon MilanWorld


----------



## maxxxxi222 (11 Agosto 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Benvenuti!
> 
> ma siete evoluti o non?
> Che ne pensate del payroll e dei Singer?
> ...


Eheheh, sapevo avrei dovuto mettere qualcosa in merito nella presentazione...

Evoluto con moderazione e dopo conversione...
Gli acquisti di Rui Costa prima e Nesta poi li ho vissuti come vittorie di un trofeo.
Poi, dopo aver visto cosa è successo ad un'altra mia passione, la Virtus Bologna, ho capito che il passo troppo più lungo della gamba porta alla rovina...

Ad Elliot il merito di aver risanato una gestione disastrosa, scelto gente competente e portato risultati. 
Per contro un'eventuale imposizione di paletti su payroll, ingaggio massimo, commissioni, cartellini e flussi di cassa alla lunga ci renderebbe di nuovo scarsamente competitivi, qualche grado di libertà bisogna che ci sia. 

La questione societaria dal 2015 ad oggi si apre a mille interpretazioni e dietrologie. Per non farla troppo lunga, arrivati a questo punto, ritengo che, purtroppo, un'idea compiuta su cosa ci possa aspettare la potremo avere solo a settembre...quello del 2023 però!

Maldini da la sensazione di esser la classica persona che, qualsiasi cosa tu gli faccia fare, risulterà tra i migliori nel farla. Poi chiaramente ha sbagliato e sbagliera' ancora anche lui. 

Non mi dispiace neanche Gadzidis, ma la convivenza con Maldini è impossibile e tra i due spero non sia Paolo a saltare.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Agosto 2022)

Benvenuti a tutti fratelli. 
Qua si parla di calcio, laddove gli altri parlano di pallone , e si condividono battiti rossoneri.


----------



## livestrong (11 Agosto 2022)

Benvenuti! 

Ne approfitto per invitare tutti quelli che si limitano a leggere ad iscriversi senza problemi... Con la giusta educazione qui chiunque ha sempre potuto scrivere quel che voleva


----------



## Paglioz (11 Agosto 2022)

Bubbolo ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono finalmente riuscito ad iscrivermi al forum.
> Scrivo dalla Toscana e sono tifoso del Milan dall’età di 6-7 anni quando il Milan degli olandesi dominava
> Il nick name diciamo che identifica una mia caratteristica
> Dai che riparte il campionato!! Forza Milan!!


Mi aggiungo anche io visto che sei toscano anche tu ,milanista anche tu,ma i miei primi ricordi di tirofoso partono dai tempi di Rivera capitano  
Forza Milan sempre !!!


----------



## Le Grand Milan (11 Agosto 2022)

marktom87 ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti né approfitto pure io per salutare a tutti


Benvenuto marktom87


----------



## Swaitak (11 Agosto 2022)

Mee quanti iscritti, benvenuti!


----------



## Le Grand Milan (11 Agosto 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Benvenuti!
> 
> ma siete evoluti o non?
> Che ne pensate del payroll e dei Singer?
> ...


Il grande Folletto in modo FBI . Ho sputato sullo schermo dal ridere


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Agosto 2022)

Benvenuti ragazzi


----------



## Devil man (11 Agosto 2022)

.


----------



## Buciadignho (11 Agosto 2022)

Cambiare il titolo in "Ci presentiamo" 

Un caloroso benvenuto a tutti


----------



## Cataldinho (11 Agosto 2022)

Benvenuti


----------



## Viulento (11 Agosto 2022)

Un benvenuto a tutto il pulmino dei nuovi iscritti!!

siate attivi mi raccomando!!

che e' sempre meglio che passivi.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (12 Agosto 2022)

Benvenuti!


----------

